# كل اللهجات: إطارات السيارة



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
رأيت كلمة *كفرات* فاستغربتها ويبدو أنها التسمية السعودية لإطارات السيارات. في مصر نسمي إطار السيارة *الكاوتش *وهي كلمة تعني مطاط. ماذا تسمونها في بلدكم؟​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

في المغرب نسمّي إطار عجلة السيارة (بّـنُـو والجمع بّـنـُوَات) أصلها فرنسي
pneu​


----------



## ahmedcowon

tire في الكويت يسمونه "تاير" والجمع "تواير" من الكلمة الإنجليزية

في لبنان وسوريا يسمونه *دولاب*​


----------



## Mighis

jawad-dawdi said:


> في المغرب نسمّي إطار عجلة السيارة (بّـنُـو والجمع بّـنـُوَات) أصلها فرنسي
> pneu​


لكن الزميل إسكندراني قصد إطار السيارة و ليس إطار عجلة السيارة،
أم أن إطار السيارة هو هو (هو نفسه) إطار العجلة؟

ثم، هل كل المغاربة يسمون هذا الإطارات بالبنوات؟ 
حسب ظني هناك مغاربة عرب يطلقون على هذا الإطارات مسمى الكاوتشو، لكن هل أنا متأكد؟
في الحقيقة: لا .​


----------



## إسكندراني

شكرا لردودكم!
نعم الإطار يحيط بعجلة السيارة...


----------



## Schem

نعم كفر (مجموعها كفرات) هي التسمية المتداولة في السعودية وتأتي من الإنجليزية cover​


----------



## Mighis

أعتقدُ أنّ الكفرَ مرتبطٌ بالمجالِ التداولي الديني الإسلامي أكثرَ من إرتباطه بالـكوڨر في الإنجليزيةِ و ذلك لأنّه يغطي العجلةَ، فمن ذا يقدرُ على تأكيدِ هذه الخاطرةِ؟ 
​


----------



## إسكندراني

مصطلحات السيارات في دول الخليج دائما منقولة حرفيا من الإنجليزية كما أن النطق مختلف تماما فأستبعد ذلك...ـ
لكنها مصادفة غريبة لأن (الكافر) من أخفى أو دفن أو أخبأ في اللغة على ما أظن


----------



## ahmedcowon

"كلمة كفر مستخدمة أيضا في مصر لوصف كرة القدم ذات الغلاف السميك فنحن غالبا نسميها "كورة كفر


----------



## Linolenic

"في الأردن يسمى "عَجَل


----------



## إسكندراني

لا تفرقون إذا في الأردن بين العجلة والإطار؟


----------



## jawad-dawdi

Mighis said:


> لكن الزميل إسكندراني قصد إطار السيارة و ليس إطار عجلة السيارة،
> أم أن إطار السيارة هو هو (هو نفسه) إطار العجلة؟
> 
> ثم، هل كل المغاربة يسمون هذا الإطارات بالبنوات؟
> حسب ظني هناك مغاربة عرب يطلقون على هذا الإطارات مسمى الكاوتشو، لكن هل أنا متأكد؟
> في الحقيقة: لا .​



الإطار هو إطار العجلة تحديدا
المغاربة يقولون: بّنو وهناك من يؤنّث فيقول بّنوة (وهذا ناذر) جمعها بّنوات وفي المغرب الشرقي الجمع بّناوات
الكاواتشو إسم المادّة التي تُصنع منها البّنوات​


----------



## Linolenic

إسكندراني said:


> لا تفرقون إذا في الأردن بين العجلة والإطار؟



الإطار الأسود اسمه عجل
والجزء المعدني اسمه جنط كما أعتقد
لكن كلا الجزئين كوحدة واحدة
"عجل"


----------



## momai

عنا بسوريا بنسمي العجلة كلا دولاب و الجزء المطاطي جنط


----------

